# Promoting local musicians



## Deleted member 8978 (May 24, 2016)

This is an opportunity for local musicians! Want your music to be heard on my night\TRAIN movie?!

I am on the lookout for local musicians around my neighborhood and any other cities that are trying to get their music out in some way. While Hollywood continues to promote big stars and even scaring people with their twisted YouTube Content ID system, promoting a local musician would hopefully work around most of that and have their music noticed, too.

I am calling upon anyone who knows any good local musicians with metal, punk rock, country, a little rap, etc., to hit me up while they still got the chance! I seek to keep this creation as legal as I can, there's a reason for that. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Skunkx1 (May 24, 2016)

Knuste ruter(Broken windows) is a hardcore band from Oslo, Norway. They have some seriously cool music.


----------



## Deleted member 8978 (May 24, 2016)

Forgot to mention international, but I'll check that out. Remember, promoting a local musician is like asking tourists and other people to shop and support local businesses in many downtown places. I mean Hollywood won't just hand you the money or hire you as an act very often. Go out there and support local!


----------



## Tude (May 24, 2016)

@quad8 - if you've posted info on your night/train movie before, forgive me - I missed it - and if so can you point me into the direction of what you have? blog/facebook, etc?  Thanks!!!! And good luck!!


----------



## Deleted member 8978 (May 24, 2016)

I still got to prepare a few webpages about it, if I have to, I can probably give some detail tomorrow. I been sleepy and busy. I still keep my original thread up to date every now and then at another forum here, but this one is for an opportunity for local musicians to put their music up and possibly have it featured in my movie.


----------



## etpyh (May 25, 2016)

quad8 said:


> I mean Hollywood won't just hand you the money


Well, are _you_ going to give them money?


----------



## Deleted member 8978 (May 25, 2016)

It's non-profit, so I can get their music out for free.


----------



## etpyh (May 25, 2016)

So you want music to legally use without paying for it. Fair enough, but I don't understand the hate towards hollywood. At least they pay their artists. Hollywood or the whole "mainstream media" (including advertisements) are probably way better for artists than all these people using their stuff without giving anything in return but "promotion".
I wouldn't have said anything to your original post if you wouldn't have brouht hollywood and money in here.
Now I can't help to comment this.
What you want is using music legal without paying the artists for it. You want something of the artists while basically giving nothing in return. 
But instead of clearly saying that as it is -and asking politely if maybe someone wouldn't mind giving their work for free- you pretend that you would give the artists some great opportunity and doing them a favour, actually almost expecting them _to apply_ to get their music used without payment.



> This is an opportunity for local musicians!


This if first of all you looking to get something for free, pretending to do some sort of good samaritan act for the local music scene. While don't even caring about the music actually being local, international, anything goes. As long as it is for free.



> I am calling upon anyone who knows any good local musicians with metal, punk rock, country, a little rap, etc., to hit me up while they still got the chance!


Again: You are first of all the one wanting something, not giving something. 


As a lot of my posts, this one reads itself more attacking and negative than I actually mean it. There is obviously nothing wrong with these kind of arrangements per se, I just dislike the way you present it here and the way artists are expected to work for free on so many ocasions. I myself had people getting genuinly outraged when I told them that I wouldn't give my work away for free, if they use it for advertisement (I am aware that this case is different then the one discussed here).
I also recommend to read this open letter:
http://www.grassrootsy.com/2012/02/22/an-open-letter-to-venues-that-exploit-their-musicians/
It is not exactly about the discussed topic here but gives a good insight on how artists are treated.
Last of all, good luck finding music for your movie. It probably won't be too hard in the punk/alternative scene to find someone who lets you use their music.


----------



## Deleted member 8978 (May 25, 2016)

Another thing I forgot to add, how rare would it be to find anything that has a Creative Commons license? I really have been leaning toward that, too.


----------

